
Pitfalls on the road from traditional project management to Agile/Scrum - SVTyler
http://vincedasta.com/p/pitfalls-on-the-road-from-traditional-project-management-to-scrum/
======
nanook757
"Unfortunately, many organizations trying to be “Agile” struggle or fail
because of a simple reason- they don’t grasp the fundamental differences
between strict TPM by the book, what they are actually doing in practice that
causes projects to fail to deliver value, and how Agile/Scrum is different
from the two." \--> Truth

~~~
VinceD01
Thanks! Would love to hear any other thoughts.

------
NikolaNovak
On somewhat aside, While it's true that most "Traditional Project Management"
implies waterfall, it's not quite true that "Water can't flow up the
waterwall". At least for the last few editions, PMBOOK explicitly indicated
that planning, execution, and monitoring are iterative and feed into each
other.

There needs to be, and is, more to Agile than just the idea that you can
(re-)plan during execution - no sane traditional/waterfall framework would
insist on an unalterable "steady as she goes". There's always the urge to
learn and improve from execution experience as early as possible.

To Article's point then, if your organization's issue is that you're not
learning or implementing lessons, TPM is not the only problem. There's
something in your company's organization or culture that prohibits it - and
will continue to do so.

~~~
dragonwriter
> On somewhat aside, While it's true that most "Traditional Project
> Management" implies waterfall, it's not quite true that "Water can't flow up
> the waterwall". At least for the last few editions, PMBOOK explicitly
> indicated that planning, execution, and monitoring are iterative and feed
> into each other.

What is apparently generally regarded as the first published description of
the waterfall method, from 1970 [0] (and which is, like most descriptions,
critical of it) observed that in practice all the steps were iterative (and
that the feedback was in many cases non-local.)

[0]
[http://www.cs.umd.edu/class/spring2003/cmsc838p/Process/wate...](http://www.cs.umd.edu/class/spring2003/cmsc838p/Process/waterfall.pdf)

